# HELP! HELP! HELP! Severe hesitation



## 89Joe (Feb 26, 2003)

Just bought a B13 - 1.6L beater today. Automatic. It has severe hesitation when accelerating. I cannot push the gas pedal past 1/8 - 1/4 or it'll really hesitate. It takes about 3 minutes to reach 60mph. I want to say it's the fuel filter. Sometimes when I start it, it immeadiately dies. It starts right back up, but idles funny just for a moment then it idles fine. Maybe it's the injectors? PLEASE HELP! Thank you! :wtf:


----------



## 89Joe (Feb 26, 2003)

89Joe said:


> Just bought a B13 - 1.6L beater today. Automatic. It has severe hesitation when accelerating. I cannot push the gas pedal past 1/8 - 1/4 or it'll really hesitate. It takes about 3 minutes to reach 60mph. I want to say it's the fuel filter. Sometimes when I start it, it immeadiately dies. It starts right back up, but idles funny just for a moment then it idles fine. Maybe it's the injectors? PLEASE HELP! Thank you! :wtf:


Today, I put in a new fuel filter and now it runs smooth for about 2 seconds and dies. It won't even hold an idle now. WTF did I do/not do?!!!!


----------



## Solidox2k (Jan 21, 2004)

89Joe said:


> Today, I put in a new fuel filter and now it runs smooth for about 2 seconds and dies. It won't even hold an idle now. WTF did I do/not do?!!!!


ok.... first to make sure did you install the fuel filter right side up? i've never done it wrong, so i dont know what would happen exactly if it were installed upside down. i assume that you relieved the fuel pressure before replacing, so are you sure you put the fuel pump fuse back in (or check that it's not blown)??? checked for fuel leaks?

as for the main problem, if the filter doesnt fix it, check for a disconnected or damaged hose somewhere, a large vacuum leak could cause this. if u cant find any vacuum leaks, i would think a fuel related problem; check for fuel pressure. make sure all the plugs are getting spark, and that they're hooked up in the right firing order. check for a cylinder not combusting; try unplugging one spark plug boot at a time, listening for idle changes. if a plug unplugged shows no idle change it could be the injector. 

test the resistance on the male contacts of the injectors themselves. for a 93' ga 1.6 the injectors' resistance shouldn't be no more than 10ohms i believe. you may have to take off the upper air plenum if you cant fit the meter probes in there.

i had similar problems when my #3 injector died. took _forever_ to get to 60mph. i also had a horrible idle (if you could call it an idle). how horrible the idle is w/a dead injector depends on which one is dead.


----------



## SergioCR (Sep 18, 2002)

89Joe said:


> Just bought a B13 - 1.6L beater today. Automatic. It has severe hesitation when accelerating. I cannot push the gas pedal past 1/8 - 1/4 or it'll really hesitate. It takes about 3 minutes to reach 60mph. I want to say it's the fuel filter. Sometimes when I start it, it immeadiately dies. It starts right back up, but idles funny just for a moment then it idles fine. Maybe it's the injectors? PLEASE HELP! Thank you! :wtf:


...a loose or damaged MAF cable do that also... how old is the car? maybe some contact cleaner will help also at maf connector, injector conn and distributor... some cracked vaccum lines maybe?


----------



## 89Joe (Feb 26, 2003)

I don't know. I'm getting pissed now! I just changed all the spark plugs. Didn't help. The plugs smelled of gas/oil too. Hopefully just gas and that maybe it was flooded. Anyway, I can't check for vacuum leaks because it'll run only for 2 seconds. I look again for a possibly disconected hose somewhere. I'm ready to change the fuel pump too. Maybe that's it? Where is the MAF located? It's a 91 XE 1.6L. Thanks everyone!


----------



## SergioCR (Sep 18, 2002)

89Joe said:


> I don't know. I'm getting pissed now! I just changed all the spark plugs. Didn't help. The plugs smelled of gas/oil too. Hopefully just gas and that maybe it was flooded. Anyway, I can't check for vacuum leaks because it'll run only for 2 seconds. I look again for a possibly disconected hose somewhere. I'm ready to change the fuel pump too. Maybe that's it? Where is the MAF located? It's a 91 XE 1.6L. Thanks everyone!


Ok. the MAF is located in the intake tubbing right before the air cleaner box, its all metal with a cable connected to it, in fact the airbox is connected to it.

Check cracked or disconnected vaccum hoses...


----------



## 89Joe (Feb 26, 2003)

SergioCR said:


> Ok. the MAF is located in the intake tubbing right before the air cleaner box, its all metal with a cable connected to it, in fact the airbox is connected to it.
> 
> Check cracked or disconnected vaccum hoses...


I'll do that. Thanx!


----------



## 89Joe (Feb 26, 2003)

Well, I checked the MAF sensor and it looked really good. Clean and clear of dirt, dust, whatever. Gotta be the fuel pump!!!!!!


----------



## SergioCR (Sep 18, 2002)

89Joe said:


> Well, I checked the MAF sensor and it looked really good. Clean and clear of dirt, dust, whatever. Gotta be the fuel pump!!!!!!


Ok, yes, if possible check fuel pressure before changing the pump just to be sure...


----------



## 89Joe (Feb 26, 2003)

Oh, there's pressure. Maybe there needs to be more. When I was replacing the fuel filter, I forgot to relieve the pressure and as soon as I pulled the hose off, it shot everywhere like a can of soda. I'm gonna change it anyway. It looks like a fairly easy job. Plus, I ordered a new fuel pump for only $130! Everywhere else was $200-$275. If this doesn't solve the problem then it's got to be the injectors. If that doesn't work, maybe the timing belt slipped. It needs to be replaced anyway (water pump & thermostat too ofcourse). ANYHOO, we'll see what happens when that fuel pump arrives. Thanx again!!!!!


----------



## 89Joe (Feb 26, 2003)

Today I checked the ECM codes. Result: NO PROBLEM DETECTED.


----------



## hosmer (Jun 25, 2005)

air in the fuel line....?


----------



## 89Joe (Feb 26, 2003)

Ahh, I don't think that would do anything. Air and fuel is where HP comes from, so you need air in the combustion chambers. If air was in the line, it would combust once it reached the cylinders. Wouldn't it? -my theory anyway.


----------



## 89Joe (Feb 26, 2003)

Well, I installed the new fuel pump today. Nothing!!!!! Still won't hold idle. Runs perfect for 3 seconds and dies. Maybe it's something with the spark? HELP!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 89Joe (Feb 26, 2003)

Anyone else out there that can give their 2 cents worth? I'm really stuck! It seems like it'd be an easy fix. Like a bad ground or something like that. I'm in dire need! I don't want to have to tow it to a shop so they can screw me over. Help me please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kindfiend (Oct 13, 2004)

89Joe said:


> Anyone else out there that can give their 2 cents worth? I'm really stuck! It seems like it'd be an easy fix. Like a bad ground or something like that. I'm in dire need! I don't want to have to tow it to a shop so they can screw me over. Help me please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Clean your Throttle body and IACV valve. If you don't know what they are, run a search using those words, there's a million threads on the subject. Only costs you a can of throttle cleaner.


----------



## 89Joe (Feb 26, 2003)

Maybe it's the alternator. The symptoms it had and has aren't typical symptoms of a failing/failed alternator. But the more I get into it, the more I'm thinking it's electrical. Maybe it has enough juice/charge to start it, but not enough to keep it running. The alternator does look pretty bad. It definitely is not new. It looks original. Thanx!


----------



## supernissannx (Mar 1, 2005)

Don't take it to the shop yet. When you troubleshoot a car not running/stalling you need to make sure that you get those three things in right quantities at the right time. 1)Fuel 2)Spark 3)Air or compression. Go from there! Start troubleshooting by purchasing the least expensive items and then go to expensive ones. A bad spark perhaps? Bad ignition? Screwed up distributor (expensive one)? Ignition coil? Plug wires? Bad air filter? inspect all the hoses where the air travels. If the engine runs for 3 seconds like you say, which is long enough to say that there is no internal problems like bent valves for example. How about PCV valve? did you clean that up? Did you check the ICV for carbon build up? That is a real common one for bad idling. Take care now


----------



## gtlaw (Jun 24, 2005)

i seriously doubt it's the alternator check voltage at the battery while the car is running should be 14+ . did you check ecu codes?


----------



## 89Joe (Feb 26, 2003)

supernissannx said:


> Don't take it to the shop yet. When you troubleshoot a car not running/stalling you need to make sure that you get those three things in right quantities at the right time. 1)Fuel 2)Spark 3)Air or compression. Go from there! Start troubleshooting by purchasing the least expensive items and then go to expensive ones. A bad spark perhaps? Bad ignition? Screwed up distributor (expensive one)? Ignition coil? Plug wires? Bad air filter? inspect all the hoses where the air travels. If the engine runs for 3 seconds like you say, which is long enough to say that there is no internal problems like bent valves for example. How about PCV valve? did you clean that up? Did you check the ICV for carbon build up? That is a real common one for bad idling. Take care now


Wasn't the PCV valve. It looked pretty bad anyway. I replaced it. What's the ICV? Could it be the mass airflow sensor? What are the symptoms if that part is bad? Thanx!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## supernissannx (Mar 1, 2005)

ICV valve is usually located on ther other side of the throttle body on Ga16de engine. There is a screw that controls your idle, by adjusting that you make more or less air go in when idling. The air doesn't go through the throttle body when you idle, but though this valve. Sometimes it gets a lot of build up and you get a crappy idling. But this shouldn't have much to do with actually driving the car. If you say that the car dies short after you start it, then definently check it out. If you say that the car hesitates when driving, then it wouldn't be the problem. Check the ignition coil, did you check the injectors? I know that i'm leaking a bit of fuel, but it doesn't hesitate in my case at all


----------



## 89Joe (Feb 26, 2003)

IT WAS THE MAF-MASS AIRFLOW SENSOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you to all who chipped in! I really appreciate all your help and insight! FINALLY! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! I'm out. Holla!!!


----------



## SergioCR (Sep 18, 2002)

89Joe said:


> IT WAS THE MAF-MASS AIRFLOW SENSOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you to all who chipped in! I really appreciate all your help and insight! FINALLY! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! I'm out. Holla!!!


...i told you... this part usually does that when bad... even if it looks clean inside... good to know it worked!!  enjoy!


----------



## Reddragon-T (Mar 24, 2004)

*Idle Hesitation*



89Joe said:


> IT WAS THE MAF-MASS AIRFLOW SENSOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you to all who chipped in! I really appreciate all your help and insight! FINALLY! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! I'm out. Holla!!!



If you still have idle hesitation check your cap and rotor. When dirty they make poor contact. Just use a little sandpaper and clean them up, it make a huge difference in performance.


----------

